# الدلاخه



## atchan

ما هي معنى الكلمة الملونه:

علامنا في قمة الدلاخه


----------



## Masjeen

يعني في قمة الغباء
لأن كلمة دلخ معناها "غبي"


----------



## atchan

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## لنـا

احنا بنستعمل كلمة دلخ بمعنى كلمة دلع


----------



## سارا

كلمة دلخ تعني لايعرف ماذا يقول او يفعل وتأتي بمعنى غبي ايضا


----------

